# J Codes & Dexamethasone injections



## DarcillaO (Dec 17, 2013)

If Dexamethasone was injected intramuscular to an allergy patient...how should this be coded???  96372 and J1094???  What about units?  Do you report the Jcode for ENT??


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Dec 17, 2013)

That is correct. You would code the Injection and the Drug. If it was more than 1mg you would increase the units by how many mg. 

and it is appropriate for ENT to do this.


----------

